# Wow...new policy at MAC?!?



## mrstucker (Apr 19, 2006)

This is a copy of my live chat with MAC just this evening:

One of our Artists will be with you shortly. At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Amy. How may I assist you?
Leanne: Hi!
Leanne: I've heard that there's a new quad coming out inMay...called Summerwear
Amy: Hello
Leanne: waht do you know about it?
Amy: One moment please Leanne
Leanne: ok
Amy: While we appreciate your interest in future collections, regrettably, we are unable to provide you with detailed information beyond the current collections. I apologize for the inconvenience. View what is new at MAC Cosmetics by clicking here.
Leanne: Really?!? Is this new? I've had many other online artists tell me about upcoming collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Amy: I apologize, Leanne, yes. Please contact our Corporate Consumer Communications Department regarding future launches. Regrettably we are no longer authorized to provide this information.
Leanne: That's unfortunate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I think many MAC addicts might be disappointed....I know many of us use that info to budget!
Amy: I understand, Leanne
Leanne: Ok..thanks anyway Amy
Leanne: Have a good night
Amy: Thank you
Amy: You too!




Anyone ever hear of this?!?


----------



## pucci (Apr 19, 2006)

This sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and maybe you can get someone to move this to the live chats section


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 19, 2006)

i thought i read somewhere on here that EL legal had specktra remove colour stories & other stuff b/c they're trying to "crack down" on leaks & prevent competetion from copying stuff & releasing it before MAC's collections.
However, I don't know how true that actually is b/c I'm just getting into MAC stuff


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like the long arm of Estee Lauder is really cracking down. Unfortunate.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 20, 2006)

they really must be cracking down because amy tells us everything.wow, darn it.Oh and and I did try emailing the consumer communications ppl and it was no help at all it took them well over a week to get back to me and they said the same thing.Click here to view whats new thats it nothing else.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 20, 2006)

how silly


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 7, 2006)

too bad because it's the hype that sells out their new collections the day they come out...


----------



## tinkerbelle (May 31, 2006)

Man, that bites.


----------

